# Coopers 150th Anniversary Special Edition[s]



## Wimmig (20/11/11)

Glenn Cooper noted that around Feb 2012 Coopers will release one or more special edition (limited etc) to celebrate the 150th anniversary of the Coopers Brewing Group.

Does anybody have any other info to what is going to be released? A formal addition to the ongoing range has been denied, and all common sense would point towards a [somewhat] limited release. Is it Hahn 2000 all over again, or something with solidity?


----------



## waggastew (20/11/11)

The cynic in me says maybe Coopers 150 Years Celebration Pilsener? (way to get rid of the 62 Pilsener that no one drinking!)

Or hopefully a Coopers Strong Ale, something that can be chucked in the cellar for a few years. Or something that can be drank young for the 150th year. Maybe something thats been in the tank/bottle for the last year?


----------



## Wimmig (20/11/11)

waggastew said:


> The cynic in me says maybe Coopers 150 Years Celebration Pilsener? (way to get rid of the 62 Pilsener that no one drinking!)
> 
> Or hopefully a Coopers Strong Ale, something that can be chucked in the cellar for a few years. Or something that can be drank young for the 150th year. Maybe something thats been in the tank/bottle for the last year?




Hmm that would be nice.

Though, i will buy a cask if coopers offers. 5L - 10L of strong ale, in cask.


----------



## Murcluf (20/11/11)

You'd really hope they would do something along the lines of their Vintage considering how successful that has been as a limited release. Could you imagine a Coopers Barley Wine it could be the beginings of a "Penfolds Grange" of the beer world. We can only live in hope hey!


----------



## funkydiscochicken (17/4/12)

Press release from February from Coopers announcing that there will be celebrations. And a special beer.

http://www.coopers.com.au/media/96787/coop..._300_%20_2_.pdf


----------

